

The viability of bootstrapping a business - cwan
http://www.theprivateequiteer.com/the-viability-of-bootstrapping-a-business/

======
Jerome
Great read indeed. I agree with the fact that foundraising is a huge
investment in time, causing lots of distraction. If an entrepreneur is in a
position to bootstrap, this is obviously the best way to go.

